

Google as Fat Elvis - absconditus
http://takimag.com/article/google_as_fat_elvis/print

======
jacques_chester
An aggressive article -- it starts off quite reasonably and becomes strident
towards the end.

Nevertheless it's a thought-provoking article that ought to be upvoted more.

